# Perfuming before sleep :P



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Has anyone tried putting on a lot of perfume before going to bed to avoid having nightmares? I read that smelling something good while asleep can cause better sleep, so I came up with this solution. I find that wearing a perfume is similar to going into a sugar/junk food coma for me, you know, not a real coma, but a nice mildly relaxed feeling.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Try putting a drop of lavender oil on your pillow at night instead. I find that very relaxing as I am going to sleep.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

I actually sprayed dat shit up last night. Hollister perfume.... mmmm.... I had a freakishly fast-paced, disorganized, but somewhat positive dream.

I think the chemicals are still whacked up there.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Bear said:


> I actually sprayed dat shit up last night. Hollister perfume.... mmmm.... I had a freakishly fast-paced, disorganized, but somewhat positive dream.
> 
> I think the chemicals are still whacked up there.


oh so I helped you out


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I used to suffer from bad nightmares when I was little.

I used to imagine that each nightmare was written on red paper and each dream on white paper. And before I'd go to sleep, I'd imaginary press the button on the roof which sucked away all of the red pieces of paper and took them to the sun to be burned. Then I'd breathe the white paper when I slept.

It worked.

Not sure if it would work on an adult though, but you could try it I guess.

Oh and you can gain control of your dreams in sleep and your surroundings by spinning around and blurring everything. Or I can anyway.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> I used to suffer from bad nightmares when I was little.
> 
> I used to imagine that each nightmare was written on red paper and each dream on white paper. And before I'd go to sleep, I'd imaginary press the button on the roof which sucked away all of the red pieces of paper and took them to the sun to be burned. Then I'd breathe the white paper when I slept.
> 
> ...


I've never tried that







the method I heard for gaining control of your dreams is to be aware of whether you're dreaming or not while youre not, like say "am I dreaming all the time", and then in the dream you will do the same and suddenly realize it's a dream.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

babybowrain said:


> I've never tried that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best way to tell if you're dreaming is to count your fingers-you can't count objects to ten in your sleep. Anyway, even when you know it's a dream, you still can't know how to take control of it simply by that knowledge, which is when the spinning thing becomes useful


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Strong/unfamiliar smells tend to mean you'll sleep lighter. 
I like freshly laundered sheets and an open window for ultimate coziness


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

pancake said:


> Strong/unfamiliar smells tend to mean you'll sleep lighter.
> I like freshly laundered sheets and an open window for ultimate coziness


I'm thinking of buying one of those glade plugins hmmm...


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I put dog shit on my pillow case because it makes me feel happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

